# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  *متباركين بمولد الحجة (ع)*

## شاري الطيب



----------


## الفجر 110

متباركين أخي العزيز " شاري الطيب "

وكل الكون ويانا محتفل وفرحان وسعيد بمولد النور الهادي المهدي (عجل الله فرجه الشريف)

" الكون اشرق نوره مذ فتح الفجر مبسمه فرحاً بمولده السعيد "

ينعاد عليكم جميعاً

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

__

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمــــــ_

_السلام عليكم_ 
*افضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد*
*كلوووووووووووووووووش*
**









_متباركين بمولد_
_المهــــــــــــدي ابن الحسن عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف_


_نهنىء المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها بهذه المناسبه العظيمه_
_حوائج مقضيه جميعا بحق محمد وآل محمد_
_من العايدين السعيدين يارب_

*ايامكم سعــــــــيده*


_آعادها الله عليكم بالبركات بحق من هم النور على نور_


_يا وصي الحسن، والخلف الحجة، أيها القائم المنتظر (المهدي) يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله_ 


*نسالكم صالح الدعاء للجميع المؤمنين المؤمنات...*

----------


## نزف الحبيب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد*
*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تزهر الليالي والايام بمولد الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه ..

وتزهر قلوبنا فرحاً بولادته الميمونة .. 

وتزهر بيوتنا سعادةً بالناصفة و بالتبريكات ..



تزهر الدنيا بآطلالتك يا سيدي على دنيانا ..

يبتهج الاطفال معلنين الولاية لكم يا اهل بيت النبوة .. 

ناصفة حلاوة وعلى النبي صلاوة



اهدي لكم هذه الانشودة للرادود القدير حسين السيسي

http://www.alawjam.com/cards/card.php?id=293

رقص القلب ابتهاجاً

عانق السعد إختلاجاً

والشذى طاف ونادا

بمولد الحجه عادا



متباركين بمولد الامام الحجة المنتظر .. القائم المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف .. \
وجعلنا الله واياكم من انصاره واعوانه ان شاء الله .. 

متباركين جميعاً 

ولا تنسوون توصلون ناصفتي للبيت 

.. نسألــــــــــــــــــــ الدعاءــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم ..
*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد 
متباركين بالمولد 
نسألكم الدعاااء تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

شع نور على الدنيا اشرقت شمس الضياء أشرق نور ساطع نور صاحب العصر والزمان روحي له الفداء وبهذه المناسبة العطرة نتقدم باسمى آيات التهاني و التبريكات بتهانينا القلبية وهذه تهنئة خاصة مصحوبة بأكاليل الورود الجورية الحمراء 



إلى المقام السامي لرسولنا الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وآل بيته الطاهرين وإلى مقام الرسول الاعظم .. صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آل افضل الصلاة والسلام ..
و إلى أهل بيت النبوة عليهم السلام و الى قائد الامة الاسلامية , وولي امر المسلمين و نائب الامام المهدي (ع) السيد علي الخامنائي دام ظله العالي ..
و الى كافة علمائنا الاعلام و المؤمنين و المؤمنات في مشارق الارض و مغاربها
و الى انصار الامام و الشيعة و الموالين , بمناسبة ميلاد منقذ البشرية و باسط العدالة الالهية صاحب العصر و الزمان (ع) .. 


سيدي و مولاي الحجة ابن الحسن المهدي المنتظر , روحي و ارواح من في الوجود لتراب مقدمه الفداء ..

 
وكل عــــــــام وآنتم بخير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أنبارك لكم اخواني واخواتي  و للأمة الإسلامية ومراجعنا العظام وعلمائنا الافاضل بذكرى ميلاد النور والزاهق للباطل مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه الشريف
 
:::(بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم)::::

<<<اللهم كُن لوليّك الحُجَّة بن الحَسَن صَلواتُكَ عَليه وَعَلى آبائه في هذه السّاعة وفي كُلّ سَاعَة وَليّاً وَحَافِظا وَقائِداً وَ ناصراً ودَليلاً وَ عَينا حَتّى تُسكِنَه أرضَك طَوعاً وَتُمَتِعَه فيها طَوِيلاً>>>

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كل عام وأنتم بخير....
كل ناصفة وأنتم بخير ....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانتو طيبين 
ينعاد علينا جميع بالخيرااات

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أبااارك للجميع بهذه المناااسبة الغراء*
*وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير ..*
*وتنعااد على الجميع بكل سعاادة وقضاء*
*الحوااائج بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*وبحق كريم أهل البيت الحجة ابن الحسن*
*عليهم السلام أجمعين ..*
*أسألكم الدعاء..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*كل عام وأنتم بالف الخير*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

**اللهم كُن لوليّك الحُجَّة بن الحَسَن صَلواتُكَ عَليه وَعَلى آبائه في هذه السّاعة وفي كُلّ سَاعَة وَليّاً وَحَافِظا وَقائِداً وَ ناصراً ودَليلاً وَ عَينا حَتّى تُسكِنَه أرضَك طَوعاً وَتُمَتِعَه فيها طَوِيلاً**







http://shiavoice.com/play.php?linkid=12897


گريگشون ناصفه حلاوه
عطونا الله يعطيكم 
بيت مكه يوديكم
يوديكم لأهليكم 
يامكه يالمعموره
يا أم السلاسل والذهب يانوره
عطونا دحبة ميزان يسلم لكم ثنيان
عطونا دحبة ليفه يسلم لكم شريفه
عطونا من مال الله يسلم لكم عبد الله 
يبنيه يالحبابه أبوش مشرع بابه 
باب الكرم ماصگه ولاحط له بوابه

إن شاء الله ماأطلع بالخيبه

----------


## ليلاس

متباركين بالمولد


السنة و كل سنة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
متباركين جميعا بالمولد
وينعاد علينا وعليكم بالصحة والعافية ياربـــــ
نسألكم الدعاء
حوائج مقضيـــــــــــــة
تحيااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد
وينعاد علينا وعليكم بالصحة والعافية ياربـــــ
كل عام وأنتم بالف الخير

----------


## النظره البريئه

كل عام وانتم بخير 
متباركين بالمولد
عساه ينعاد علينا وعليكم بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*الله يبـآرك لنـآ ولكـ ..]*
*وكل عـآم وإأنتـوو بخيير ..!*

----------

